

Show HN: Themefinder – Interactively find wordpress themes - mariovisic
http://www.themefinder.co/
Click the arrows either side of the preview to navigate, you can also use the LEFT&#x2F;RIGHT arrow keys.<p>The previews are also responsive, so you can resize themes to see what they would look like on a smaller device (phone&#x2F;tablet)
======
jonathanleane
Sorry to hijack, but I literally _just_ launched something very similar:

[http://www.themebeacon.com/](http://www.themebeacon.com/)

I even posted about it to HN the other day
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7888745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7888745))
but it seemed to vanish in about 30 seconds...

~~~
mariovisic
Oh nice, themebeacon seems much more comprehensive than themefinder.

For the speed issue; I was playing around with an idea of preloading the
iframe previews to speedup loading; it worked but the browser would crash due
to high CPU/memory usage eventually. Maybe you'll have better luck?

~~~
jonathanleane
I like your solution too - it 'gets you to the goods' much faster :) At the
moment I feel like mine sort of overpromises and underdelivers, e.g. the style
and features functionality doesn't work particularly well yet.

About the pre-loading, I'm actually already doing that... But only the next
one in the queue. How many were you trying to load at once? I did notice that
even only pre loading one is enough to slow it down considerably on my nexus 4
though...

~~~
mariovisic
I think i was a bit too optimistic. I would load 5 iframes at once with 2
either side of the currently selected one. It was much quicker but I couldn't
find a nice way to reduce resource usage; I think the browser still attempts
to compute all those animations even when offscreen. Setting the dimensions to
1x1px for offscreen frames didn't do the trick; I tried going down to 3 and
that still ended up in lots of CPU/RAM usage. I think it's probably do-able
but would require some more tinkering.

BTW: I like your mobile/tablet previews. I was actually going to do the same
but left it out for the moment :P

~~~
jonathanleane
Yeah, I'm almost positive you're right about the animations, etc. still
loading off-screen. I'm not sure how much of this is due just to javascript
stuff going on vs. loading a bunch of things at once simply being really CPU
intensive.

EDIT: Might be worth investigating the (dis)allow-scripts variable of the
sandbox tag? Take a look at
[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/security/sandboxed-
if...](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/security/sandboxed-iframes/)

------
quaffapint
It just seems to be a bunch of ads/demos for themeforest themes with your
affiliate id - or am I missing something?

------
mmmm
I don't get this, I only see one theme and I can't find a button to find
something else? Am I doing something wrong?

~~~
AltanS
It's the same for me. Trying to access /wordpress/ gives me a 404...

~~~
mariovisic
Just hit the arrows to the right / left of the preview, you can also use the
left/right arrow keys to navigate.

------
avalaunch
Viewing on iPhone I had absolutely no idea what I was supposed to do until I
came back here and read the comments of others. Even then it was hard to find
the arrow to press.

Then it keeps crashing safari. I tried multiple times but it always crashed
either when first loading the page or when first pressing the arrow key.

------
riffraff
I honestly have no idea what I am supposed to do on this page

------
ianfhunter
It'd be great if you could filter on free/paid also

------
nghuuphuoc
My cents: \- Add search box \- Free/Paid filter

------
antonwinter
i was expecting it to be a little like www.singlepage.guru but for wordpress.
but i cant seem to get it going.

------
cauliturtle
a finder without search

------
keithpitt
This is awesome!

